# Exploring Pocket Creek - Video



## natureman (Apr 14, 2016)

I spent the day exploring Pocket Creek which is in the Crockford-Pigeon  Mountain Wildlife Management Area located just west of Lafayette, GA.   This area has unique natural features that effect temperature, humidity,  sunlight, soil characteristics and plant life.  A blue-green algae, which is highly photosynthetic this time of year, gave the creek an unusual bright  green look.  At the head of the creek is a nice waterfall with a small  cave behind it.  From talking to the locals I learned the creek is  spring fed and has nice flows only after a heavy rain.  This is a very cool place to explore. Be sure to select HD and 1080p for best quality viewing. 


<p>Exploring Pocket Creek from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## carver (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nice Mark.


----------



## natureman (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks very much.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful photography - enjoyed the vid.


----------



## natureman (Apr 30, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Beautiful photography - enjoyed the vid.



Glad that you enjoyed it.


----------

